# Heat Transfer Printing with NO hot melt powder?



## BNI Inks (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have seen here alot of you discussing screen printed heat transfers.
For heat transfers usually we require plastisol inks and hotmelt adhesive powder, for a perfect print with rubbing and washing stability.

What would your opinion be about No Powder Heat Transfer Plastisol Inks,

Where you just apply ink on the paper, and heat press it at 330 for 8-10 seconds to achieve adhesion to fabric.

Observations are, the feel remains soft, adhesion is excellent and washing rubbing remains perfect.

What would your opinion be regarding such ink in the market?

You feedback will help me analyse my future forecast for products.

Thanks.


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

A no-powder system for Plastisol transfers sound just like what we've been looking for. Would this be an additive for inks or a whole new ink system?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

For us the issue would be longevity of the transfer. Powered transfers have a shelve life much longer than non-powered transfers. We have 5 year old powered that are still transferring fine. Non-powered seem to start to degrade after 6 months.


----------



## BNI Inks (Nov 27, 2017)

Industryps said:


> A no-powder system for Plastisol transfers sound just like what we've been looking for. Would this be an additive for inks or a whole new ink system?


This is not an additive for the Plastisol, this is a whole new system of Heat Transfer inks, with various colors that are compatible with each other to mix and match the required shade.


----------



## BNI Inks (Nov 27, 2017)

splathead said:


> For us the issue would be longevity of the transfer. Powered transfers have a shelve life much longer than non-powered transfers. We have 5 year old powered that are still transferring fine. Non-powered seem to start to degrade after 6 months.


Yes you are correct, even I have faced this problem as a printer myself and from customers too being a supplier.

With these inks, i have had the ease to print and stock (such as for sports teams, and numbers) and the results are making us happy.


----------



## ocappareltees714 (Nov 4, 2019)

splathead said:


> For us the issue would be longevity of the transfer. Powered transfers have a shelve life much longer than non-powered transfers. We have 5 year old powered that are still transferring fine. Non-powered seem to start to degrade after 6 months.


What are your cure times before and after powder?


----------



## Jeismair (Mar 8, 2020)

Actually there is a company that produces â€œHEAT TRANSFER INKs and paper coatings â€œ that do not requires Adhesive powders and Not require special release coated paper.

The series of that transfer ink is:
* Solvent Base.
* Printable by Screen and Flexo.
* PVC FREE.
* Phatalates free.
* Heavy metals free.
* Hot Peel.

This ink series have a very soft touch after transferred and resist +50 home washes and industrial washes for jeans like stone wash and stone bleach.


----------



## dsdcustoms (Feb 8, 2018)

So...what is it and is it available?


----------

